

UK boffins DOUBLE distance of fiber data: London to New York WITHOUT a repeater - tankenmate
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/05/british_boffinry_doubles_the_distance_of_fiber_optic_data_transmission_and_boosts_bandwidth/

======
tankenmate
This will have a huge effect on the materials cost of laying fibre, no need to
run electricity and/or lasers to boost / reframe the signal on long undersea
cables. This means the cable itself will be much cheaper to manufacture, and
it will be a smaller diameter meaning somewhat cheaper to lay.

